
Tesla Model 3 = Massive Traffic Jams and Parking Problems - node-bayarea
https://medium.com/@rajaraodv/tesla-model-3-massive-traffic-jams-parking-problems-269b120657e9#.vsa0i448w
======
lsiunsuex
This article lost me at traffic jams and full parking lots.

Most people - if they need or want a car, will buy a car. There is an
incredibly huge used car market - some people, won't even buy new cars; they
only buy used cars for resale value reasons. My first car when I was 16, was a
beat up '86 Buick Regal - I got it for $500. It was a real POS, but it was
still a machine that got me from a to b with 4 wheels, using the most common
type of fuel.

So while the Model 3 may make it cheaper for people to own an electric car, I
don't see how this relates directly to more congested roads. $35,000 is still
in the ball park of entry level Mercedes, BMW, Acura, Lexus, etc... And not
everyone drives a BMW 3 series.

Tesla will for sure help improve plugin infrastructure and the Gigafactory
will churn out more batteries, which one could only assume, they also sell
those batteries to 3rd parties (at least, in the beginning to help generate
more money for R&D). But even this part can't be compared to Apple. Other then
iCloud, Apple didn't build new infrastructure. Unless other auto companies
adopt Telsa's power adaptors for their plugins, this point is moot as well.

Apple DID convince ATT and the rest that followed to sell phones with no pre-
existing software or branding - breaking 1 of many links that tied phones to
their carriers so you could say Tesla and their show rooms will help change
the buying experience, but this article doesn't even touch on that.

Unless the government bans combustion engines, I think there will always be an
appeal to them. I'm considering a Model S for my next lease and 1 (of many)
points that make me think I might still go with a "traditional" car is nothing
compares to the sound of a nice, performance engine and exhaust. The thrill of
shifting, hearing a turbo spool up or discharge - you can't get that in an
electric vehicle. And some of us, actually enjoy driving for the thrill of
driving; not to just get from point a to b.

